# Get a FREE Sample of G3 Pro Scratch Remover!



## Farécla Trade (Apr 14, 2011)

*Exclusive offer to DW Members: Free samples of G3 Pro Scratch Remover!*

We've had some great feedback on DW about G3 Pro Scratch Remover and we're keen to find new ways of spreading the word about the benefits of using it on light scratches and scuffs . What better way than offering you the chance to try it out on your car!

We've got 4000 samples of G3 Scratch Remover to give away to DW members and we've made it very easy to take part. To claim your FREE G3 Scratch Remover sample, simply TEXT 'SCRATCH DW' to 60777 (make sure there is a space between the words) and then follow the instructions in the text from us.:thumb:

*T&C's*
To get your free sample, the two texts are charged at your standard network rate. By requesting a free sample you will receive future promotions from Farécla which you can unsubscribe from at anytime. Your data will not be shared with any third party. The free sample promotion is available until Friday 19 October 2012 or until stocks last and is only for UK residents over 18 years old who are DW Members. The offer excludes Farécla employees, their families and any linked employee or agent of any business connected or unconnected to this promotion.


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

Sent!


----------



## spirocheter (Dec 9, 2011)

SENT also!

Might I add a big thank you. I like this kind of marketing, I look forwards to providing feedback and if impressed, will no doubt spread the word to friends who are not detailing buffs


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

Also sent!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Sent, looking forward to trying this out. Cheers


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Always up for trying new products.....especially for free :thumb:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Just done, thanks!!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Got my sample the other week thanks,not used it yet tho.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Sent. Thank you.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Sent thanks :thumb:


----------



## sparky 66 (Mar 24, 2010)

sent ! ..... cheers ! :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Done 

Thank you


----------



## Gunner63 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sent! Thank you :thumb:


----------

